# herSailNet Collection



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

SailNet has just launched the new collection for women sailors, it''s called herSailNet. It collects the featured articles on Captain Mom, Her Gear, Safe Sailing, Sound Mind and Body, Creature Comforts etc. The URL is: http://www.sailnet.com/collections/hersailnet/


----------



## Annabelle (Apr 12, 2001)

Looking for women''s sailing association near my home on Jupiter Island, FL. Also want to crew on sailboats friendly to women crew. Grew up in Marblehead, MA. Crewed on lightenings and tarton 30s (plus other classes. Lived on our 50'' Bestway trawler for three years until Hurricane Mitch sunk her.


----------

